# Banksy



## Scrus (Mar 30, 2009)

Is anyone on here from 1999-2000 hackney banksy

Do you remember how fantastic and strange it was? Why are there rats on the walls, why are all these pictures here, pictures of lenin, at the time I was a receptionist/ temp in the city and I walked past his rat everyday on the way to work, and I was wondering all the way to work, why is that rat there?

he was absolutely fantastic, he made me think, and then he became recognised as a great artist


----------



## sim667 (Mar 30, 2009)

I found loads when i went to do a photography project in the east end and kept finding them


didnt have a clue the chap would actually become quite well known

Check out blublu.org   He's really good, and has an awesome animation on the site.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2009)

hackney pfft. I saw his stuff when he was still in bristol


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 30, 2009)

Crispy said:


> hackney pfft. I saw his stuff when he was still in bristol



Yep!


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2009)

Crispy said:


> hackney pfft. I saw his stuff when he was still in bristol



Bristol, Pfff - anyone here see his stuff when it was being done in Paris in the 80's by Blek le Rat?

Google him if you don't believe me...


----------



## Herbert Read (Mar 30, 2009)

Below is my contribution to this thread 

Banksy is rubbish.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 30, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Bristol, Pfff - anyone here see his stuff when it was being done in Paris in the 80's by Blek le Rat?
> 
> Google him if you don't believe me...



But he's french.

Pretty fucking blatent


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> But he's french.
> 
> Pretty fucking blatent



It does wind me up when people talk about the genius of Banksy when he is a blimmin pirate


----------



## strung out (Mar 30, 2009)

but at least he's not french


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 30, 2009)

strung_out said:


> but at least he's not french



His parents have a little in france.


----------



## purplex (Mar 31, 2009)

D'wards said:


> It does wind me up when people talk about the genius of Banksy when he is a blimmin pirate



His stuff is accessible, intelligent, thought-provoking, funny.  
It makes sense to me in a way that so much other art doesnt.


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2010)

Saw 'Exit Throught the Gift Shop' last night. It's enjoyable and well worth watching.

Could have done with less one liners from Banksy and more footage that the filmaker fella must have filmed of other artists at work.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah saw that. was ace... i LOLD hard


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 19, 2010)

purplex said:


> thought-provoking


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 20, 2010)

The rioting city suits on the tunnel by Vinopolis on bankside was my fave. Cheque Book Vandalism (not a great pic) It seemed odd that the tourists walked by oblivious on their way to the Tate Modern when in fact this was better than whatever they were gonna gawp at inside.  This piece is perhaps more pertinent to the outrage which was the redevlopment of Spitalfields market.

Obviously 'Wrong War' in Shoreditch from '03 is where it all seemed to be leading up to.  Not much after that really mattered.


----------



## Edie (Mar 20, 2010)

I just don't get why Banksy is such a topic of disagreement on this board?

I mean it's art, some people like it, some people don't. It's often witty, but may not be as deep as some like.

Personally, I'd quite like one near me. Leeds graff is fucking shite.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 20, 2010)

Banksy is a faker and a sell out and shit


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought Banksy was a breath of fresh air when he first came on the scene, especially amongst a backdrop of TOX tags everywhere! All once underground things go commercial tho'


----------



## fernhill heath (Mar 20, 2010)

stephj said:


> I thought Banksy was a breath of fresh air when he first came on the scene, especially amongst a backdrop of TOX tags everywhere! All once underground things go commercial tho'



that fucking tox bloke should be shot in the face. what the fuck did he keep on tagging that shit for. what a pain in the ass that was having his stupid tag all over the london railways


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 20, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Banksy is a faker and a sell out and shit


lol team robbo


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 20, 2010)

fernhill heath said:


> that fucking tox bloke should be shot in the face. what the fuck did he keep on tagging that shit for. what a pain in the ass that was having his stupid tag all over the london railways


Well he succeeded He got fame (your talking about him good or bad ) and got hits all over London.


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2010)

There's a pretty good thread about TOX somewhere. I'll see if I can find it. There's a link to a great 10 min documentary about him too.


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2010)

Thread- http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=252261&highlight=graffiti 

Doc-


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> Saw 'Exit Throught the Gift Shop' last night. It's enjoyable and well worth watching.
> 
> Could have done with less one liners from Banksy and more footage that the filmaker fella must have filmed of other artists at work.


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Sadken (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, I remember me and my mate were really excited by Banksy when we first started spotting his stuff all over London.  Think he's a bit of an amoral, hypocritical, trendy stance taking, style over substance dickwad these days.


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2010)

Post #12 still stands.


----------



## laptop (Mar 22, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


>





Liked _Exit through the Gift Shop_ too. Lovely pice of docufiction, if 20 minutes too slack


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2010)

Onket said:


> Post #12 still stands.



Apart from these words-



> that the filmaker fella must have filmed


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone see the c4 doc last night about Banksy & Robbo?


----------



## Onket (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been recording stuff.

I'm also well glad that this thread has been bumped. Watched the 'documentary' again at the weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Anyone see the c4 doc last night about Banksy & Robbo?


yes
was quite good i thought


----------



## MrSki (Aug 15, 2011)

I watched it & Banksy did not come out of it too well but if you don't want to be part of the programme then your imput is limited.

Robbo is still in a coma & is unlikely to come round.


----------



## krink (Aug 15, 2011)

i'm with robbo. nuff said.


----------



## grit (Aug 15, 2011)

Onket said:


> I've been recording stuff.
> 
> I'm also well glad that this thread has been bumped. Watched the 'documentary' again at the weekend.



I still cant decide if exit through the gift shop is the greatest troll, banksy has ever done tbh.


----------



## krink (Aug 15, 2011)

team robbo's website has crashed with the extra traffic from last night's documentary.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2011)

MrSki said:


> I watched it & Banksy did not come out of it too well but if you don't want to be part of the programme then your imput is limited.
> 
> Robbo is still in a coma & is unlikely to come round.



Do we know the cause of the head injuries; did he fall or was he attacked?


----------



## MrSki (Aug 15, 2011)

He fell, well no-one knows but it is presumed from the state he was in before that it was an accident.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2011)

MrSki said:


> He fell, well no-one knows but it is presumed from the state he was in before that it was an accident.



I had no idea that the outcome of the doc would end on such a sad note, just as his profile was being raised in the "mainstream". V sad.


----------



## girasol (Aug 15, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Anyone see the c4 doc last night about Banksy & Robbo?



Yep!!! still in shock about Robbo being in a comma!   self induced or attacked, maybe we'll never know.

Very macho culture if you ask me, slapping and defacing galore...


----------



## MrSki (Aug 15, 2011)

He was not attacked or there is nothing to suggest he was. You would have to be a brave man to take on Robbo.

He was built like an oak tree!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 15, 2011)

MrSki said:


> I watched it & Banksy did not come out of it too well but if you don't want to be part of the programme then your imput is limited.
> 
> Robbo is still in a coma & is unlikely to come round.



Matter of opinion I guess. I watched it and thought Robbo was  a talentless tagging vandal twat.


----------



## skitr (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought it was very one sided, towards Robbo. As Mr Ski said, hard to be even though when one side won't take part. Think they could have got more comment from Banksy. To me it just turned into a Robbo documentary. Obviously I'm not suggesting there is (quick libel notice there), but the way it was presented last night, almost hinted to a link between Robbo's incident and Team Banksy.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/graffiti-wars/4od#3219536

it's on 4OD


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2011)

1927 said:


> Matter of opinion I guess. I watched it and thought Robbo was a talentless tagging vandal twat.


I grew to like Robbo but he did kinda come across as vindictive towards Banksy. At the same time, I thought Banksy's initial pasting over part of Robbo's untouchable work was out of order but humorous at the same time... me sitting on the fence, as usual.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 15, 2011)

Quite interesting but would of been better if it had been more about hip hop style graff vs street art in general rather than concentrating on the Robbo/Banksy fued. I even had a bit of my old footage in the documentary, wasn't expecting that.
There is a benefit party/auction for Robbo in Sept.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> Quite interesting but would of been better if it had been more about hip hop style graff vs street art in general rather than concentrating on the Robbo/Banksy fued. I even had a bit of my old footage in the documentary, wasn't expecting that.
> There is a benefit party/auction for Robbo in Sept.


 Keep us posted on that


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I grew to like Robbo but he did kinda come across as vindictive towards Banksy. At the same time, I thought Banksy's initial pasting over part of Robbo's untouchable work was out of order but humorous at the same time... me sitting on the fence, as usual.



To be fair to Banksy the original Robbo piece had certainly seen better days. Whilst I appreciate that it may have been disrespectful in graf circles, there was a certain way in which it could have been seen that the Robbo work had been reinvigorated by Baksy's addition. I would like to think that had it been me I would have taken it as a compliment rather than that I had been dissed.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2011)

What was Damien Hurst's recation to this


----------



## MrSki (Aug 16, 2011)

skitr said:


> I thought it was very one sided, towards Robbo. As Mr Ski said, hard to be even though when one side won't take part. Think they could have got more comment from Banksy. To me it just turned into a Robbo documentary. Obviously I'm not suggesting there is (quick libel notice there), but the way it was presented last night, almost hinted to a link between Robbo's incident and Team Banksy.



I agree that it came across that his current condition was caused by the feud & thought that was out of order.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 16, 2011)

1927 said:


> To be fair to Banksy the original Robbo piece had certainly seen better days. Whilst I appreciate that it may have been disrespectful in graf circles, there was a certain way in which it could have been seen that the Robbo work had been reinvigorated by Baksy's addition. I would like to think that had it been me I would have taken it as a compliment rather than that I had been dissed.



I guess in a way, it's a clash of egos/envy. Who's cock of the walk, that kinda thing?


----------



## gosub (Aug 16, 2011)

1927 said:


> To be fair to Banksy the original Robbo piece had certainly seen better days. Whilst I appreciate that it may have been disrespectful in graf circles, there was a certain way in which it could have been seen that the Robbo work had been reinvigorated by Baksy's addition. I would like to think that had it been me I would have taken it as a compliment rather than that I had been dissed.



I think you are missing a few layers of paint:





















Blek le rat FTW


----------



## g force (Aug 16, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Keep us posted on that



It's at Cargo (Rivington St) on Sunday Sept 4 1pm to Midnight.  Ticketed event, £5 minimum to get in, art auction at 8 for the hedge fund managers to get some cheaper art


----------



## Onket (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2011)

My heart sings every time someone paints over a Banksy and then exclaims "oh I just thought it was graffiti".

Graffiti is to art what looting is to peaceful lawful protest.


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 16, 2011)

Without meaning to get accussed of being pogofish, this was all disscussed in the who hates banksy? thread



B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/graffiti-wars/4od#3219536
> 
> it's on 4OD



Its also on youtube:


and if anyone wants to pm me I also have rapidshare and megaupload links.


----------



## strung out (Aug 16, 2011)

WWWeed said:


> Without meaning to get accussed of being pogofish, this was all disscussed in the who hates banksy? thread


this thread came first


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 16, 2011)

Banksy = Sell Out


----------



## Ranu (Aug 17, 2011)

Surely if Banksy's a sell out then so is Robbo.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Surely if Banksy's a sell out then so is Robbo.



In that documentary Robbo thanks Banksy for opening the door to something that was going to allow Robbo to make money from doing something he loves. This is despite the feud.

Is making money from something you love doing really selling out?

Personally I'd say doing something you hate to make money is more of a sell out.

Robbo appeared not to hate street art per say. It seem to me to be more of an objection to using stencils in the wild so to speak. That by reducing the time it took to vandalise a wall (thereby reducing the risk of capture) you were cheating.

Was interesting to learn the Banksy has ripped off the work of that french guy. I never knew that.


----------



## krink (Aug 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> To be fair to Banksy the original Robbo piece had certainly seen better days. Whilst I appreciate that it may have been disrespectful in graf circles, there was a certain way in which it could have been seen that the Robbo work had been reinvigorated by Baksy's addition. I would like to think that had it been me I would have taken it as a compliment rather than that I had been dissed.



Well, it's probably because he had been dissed. If you were a graff writer you'd know this.


----------



## krink (Aug 17, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> I even had a bit of my old footage in the documentary, wasn't expecting that. There is a benefit party/auction for Robbo in Sept.



was that the robbo tubes? i have that footage somewhere too - think it was on one of the old visual graffix vids that keen used to knock out? long time ago, memory hazy now.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 17, 2011)

Part of Steel Injection, not the Robbo stuff though, I think Drax filmed that.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 17, 2011)

krink said:


> Well, it's probably because he had been dissed. If you were a graff writer you'd know this.



It had already been tagged to fuck tho, hardly looked like an important piece. What Banksy did actually made it important again and was atleast more artistic than tagging all over it.


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Is making money from something you love doing really selling out?



Its the root of all evil according to a lot of urban posters


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Its the root of all evil according to a lot of urban posters



It's the holy grail of work as far as I'm concerned. 

I'm sure that I could make more money selling guns or something else I find morally reprehensible e.g. Tory mp. 


I'd rather make less doing something I'd love like radio DJ.


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2011)

Gromit said:


> It's the holy grail of work as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'm sure that I could make more money selling guns or something else I find morally reprehensible e.g. Tory mp.
> 
> I'd rather make less doing something I'd love like radio DJ.



Same here, editor specifically always comes to mind when talking about this stuff. He goes on about how he could retire tomorrow if he put ads on urban and then goes and rattles the tin can.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Its the root of all evil according to a lot of urban posters



Its the "love of money" that is the root of all evil, not money itself. There is a BIG difference!


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> Its the "love of money" that is the root of all evil, not money itself. There is a BIG difference!



Well in any threads I've been involved in that its come up, the mere fact that someone was looking to profit off something led people to label them a cunt.

I do agree that the distinction is important though.


----------



## krink (Aug 17, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> Part of Steel Injection, not the Robbo stuff though, I think Drax filmed that.



Holy shit forgot about steel injection - I have that somewhere in the old stash. that was your movie eh? nice one, respect due etc.


----------



## krink (Aug 17, 2011)

1927 said:


> It had already been tagged to fuck tho, hardly looked like an important piece. What Banksy did actually made it important again and was atleast more artistic than tagging all over it.



Sorry mate but you don't get it. Again, if you were a writer you'd understand the piece's importance and why banksy is getting so much grief for going over it. Banksy knew full well what he was doing and deserves everything he gets as he chose to start this conflict.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 17, 2011)

krink said:


> Holy shit forgot about steel injection - I have that somewhere in the old stash. that was your movie eh? nice one, respect due etc.



No, no, not my movie, Kilo edited together a few peoples footage, added music & distributed it (along with Visual Grafix) but there is a chunk of stuff I filmed in there.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm curious about who knows and respects this supposedly standard graff code of conduct about not going over someone's work. 

From an  outsiders point of view tagging has always appeared to be a pissing contest of graffiti taggers going over each others tags to prove they are better or mark their territory.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Same here, editor specifically always comes to mind when talking about this stuff. He goes on about how he could retire tomorrow if he put ads on urban and then goes and rattles the tin can.



I'm not sure that's fair on editor. 

Servers do cost money. Especially for high traffic sites. Is he really expected to fund it all out of his own pockets?

Plus he used to design websites for big corporations for lots of money. He deliberately  turned away from that when he could still be making the megabucks.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Same here, editor specifically always comes to mind when talking about this stuff. He goes on about how he could retire tomorrow if he put ads on urban and then goes and rattles the tin can.


----------



## krink (Aug 17, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> No, no, not my movie, Kilo edited together a few peoples footage, added music & distributed it (along with Visual Grafix) but there is a chunk of stuff I filmed in there.



Ah right, get ya. Still, props mate. Yes, it was Kilo not Keen!


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm not sure that's fair on editor.
> 
> Servers do cost money. Especially for high traffic sites. Is he really expected to fund it all out of his own pockets?
> 
> Plus he used to design websites for big corporations for lots of money. He deliberately turned away from that when he could still be making the megabucks.



Well you cant have it both ways in my view. I dont expect him to fund it out of his own pockets, but I think its a bit cheeky to look for donations saying its for the community and then when asked what the actual costs are, he wont say. But then happily goes on a rant against other sites that "sold out" to become part of a bigger company.

If I'm going to donate to something it seems reasonable to want a bit of transparency regarding where the money is going (fwiw I wouldnt have any issue if some of the donations did go to a few pints for mods, they deserve it). I'm not donating to fund his personal idealogical stance that I dont agree with


----------



## Idaho (Aug 17, 2011)

I saw that programme. It was interesting.

The problem with much of the graffitti is that 99.9% of it looks shit. It's very samey in style. Usually just some words. It's neither attractive, thought provoking, nor does anyone ask for it to be there. It's just a macho sub-culture thing.


----------



## krink (Aug 17, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I'm curious about who knows and respects this supposedly standard graff code of conduct about not going over someone's work.
> 
> From an outsiders point of view tagging has always appeared to be a pissing contest of graffiti taggers going over each others tags to prove they are better or mark their territory.



There is no easier starting point than Style Wars.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETRa_tx9c2w


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2011)

krink said:


> There is no easier starting point than Style Wars.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETRa_tx9c2w


I managed to break the only VHS copy I had of that I watched it so much as a teenager, fucking great documentary


----------



## Idaho (Aug 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Well you cant have it both ways in my view. I dont expect him to fund it out of his own pockets, but I think its a bit cheeky to look for donations saying its for the community and then when asked what the actual costs are, he wont say. But then happily goes on a rant against other sites that "sold out" to become part of a bigger company.
> 
> If I'm going to donate to something it seems reasonable to want a bit of transparency regarding where the money is going (fwiw I wouldnt have any issue if some of the donations did go to a few pints for mods, they deserve it). I'm not donating to fund his personal idealogical stance that I dont agree with



The editor (and all due respect intended) wants kudos, rather than wealth. He also wants to retain a fair amount of control over how things work, doesn't want adverts, and wants the site as accessible as possible. Therefore the finances of the site are a compromise.


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2011)

Idaho said:


> The editor (and all due respect intended) wants kudos, rather than wealth. He also wants to retain a fair amount of control over how things work, doesn't want adverts, and wants the site as accessible as possible. Therefore the finances of the site are a compromise.



Putting ads on the site would in no way restrict his control of the site, ditto to the accessibility of it. He can make the compromise all he likes I'm just not ready to fund it. Anyway I've derailed this enough, I'll shut up now.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Well you cant have it both ways in my view. I dont expect him to fund it out of his own pockets, but I think its a bit cheeky to look for donations saying its for the community and then when asked what the actual costs are, he wont say. But then happily goes on a rant against other sites that "sold out" to become part of a bigger company.
> 
> If I'm going to donate to something it seems reasonable to want a bit of transparency regarding where the money is going (fwiw I wouldnt have any issue if some of the donations did go to a few pints for mods, they deserve it). I'm not donating to fund his personal idealogical stance that I dont agree with


don't be a cunt
you don't have to give a donation and you can ignore the thread(s)
it is your problem if you can't understand it and as you well know, if you don't like it you can fuck off to a board with ads or whatever


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2011)

grit said:


> Putting ads on the site would in no way restrict his control of the site, ditto to the accessibility of it. He can make the compromise all he likes I'm just not ready to fund it. Anyway I've derailed this enough, I'll shut up now.


are there 2 levels of membership here? NO
is your access to the boards restricted because you don't donate? NO
have you ever been asked directly for a donation? NO
are you being disingenious about ads and control as that's not the issue? YES
are you being a bit of a moaning knobber again? YES


----------



## grit (Aug 17, 2011)

ddraig said:


> are there 2 levels of membership here? NO
> is your access to the boards restricted because you don't donate? NO
> have you ever been asked directly for a donation? NO
> are you being disingenious about ads and control as that's not the issue? YES
> are you being a bit of a moaning knobber again? YES



Remarkable that you managed a whole post that has no fucking relevance to what I wrote. The ads/control comment was a response to the previous poster about editor wanting to keep control, fucking idiot.


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

grit said:


> Remarkable that you managed a whole post that has no fucking relevance to what I wrote.



It isn't, tbf.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2011)

you what now?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2011)

grit said:


> Well you cant have it both ways in my view. I dont expect him to fund it out of his own pockets, but I think its a bit cheeky to look for donations saying its for the community and then when asked what the actual costs are, he wont say. But then happily goes on a rant against other sites that "sold out" to become part of a bigger company.
> 
> If I'm going to donate to something it seems reasonable to want a bit of transparency regarding where the money is going (fwiw I wouldnt have any issue if some of the donations did go to a few pints for mods, they deserve it). I'm not donating to fund his personal idealogical stance that I dont agree with



still happy enough to come here for fuck all tho. If you disagree so much fuck off somewhere else.


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> you what now?



It isn't remarkable.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> It isn't remarkable.


oh! how remarkably un-shit stirring of you

why don't you go and unremarkably inconvenience someone by scrounging some free shit you can easily fetch yourself


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL.

You are pathetic.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2011)

says the knob bumping threads with snide childish digs


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, HUGE bump that was, wasn't it. :farcepalm:

Run along now, son.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2011)

wow! onkytonk in slight humour shocker! 
turn it in grandad


----------



## krink (Aug 18, 2011)

grit said:


> I managed to break the only VHS copy I had of that I watched it so much as a teenager, fucking great documentary



I still have mine - it's the only vhs tape I couldn't part with despite having the DVD! sentimentality eh!!


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> wow! onkytonk in slight humour shocker!
> turn it in grandad


----------



## grit (Aug 18, 2011)

1927 said:


> still happy enough to come here for fuck all tho. If you disagree so much fuck off somewhere else.



Yup, happy to use the just not happy tp fund editors idelogical fantasy


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2011)

grit said:


> Yup, happy to use the just not happy tp fund editors idelogical fantasy


so what?
do you have to be such a prick about it?  just because you can't get your stubborn head around it... jeez


----------



## grit (Aug 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> so what?
> do you have to be such a prick about it?  just because you can't get your stubborn head around it... jeez


Its dozy cunts like you that kept banging on about it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2011)

grit said:


> Its dozy cunts like you that kept banging on about it


post 67 dickhead, guess what?
you being a dick, starting and 'banging on about it'


----------



## Onket (Aug 18, 2011)

Jesus wept. Like a dog with a fucking bone.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> Jesus wept. Like a dog with a fucking bone.


isn't he! sheesh!
you'd think it wanted paying for their posts or something, strange


----------



## grit (Aug 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> isn't he! sheesh!
> you'd think it wanted paying for their posts or something, strange



Read post 82 , I said I would stop the de rail but you decided to be the hard man and have a go


----------



## Gromit (Aug 18, 2011)

<snip> [decided I shouldn't]

I shouldn't but can't resist.


----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2011)

on the topic of banksy, here's his latest stunt... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-14574419


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2011)

grit said:


> Yup, happy to use the just not happy tp fund editors idelogical fantasy



If Urban is the Ed's ideological fantasy then you are supporting it just by being here. Would be nice if you didnt leech off the backs of others tho and then slag it off!


----------



## grit (Aug 18, 2011)

1927 said:


> If Urban is the Ed's ideological fantasy then you are supporting it just by being here. Would be nice if you didnt leech off the backs of others tho and then slag it off!



No ed's concept of funding it is his idelogical fantasy, he is not the forum.

Happy I could clear that up for you, good lad.


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> on the topic of banksy, here's his latest stunt... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-14574419



Yeah, saw that here-



> A sequence which showed how it was erected on the M32 featured before the TV screening of Banksy's film Exit Through the Gift Shop on Saturday.



Mildly amusing.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 19, 2011)

strung out said:


> on the topic of banksy, here's his latest stunt... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-14574419


 Not sure his westbury-on-trym accent counts as traditional west country myself.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 19, 2011)

grit said:


> No ed's concept of funding it is his idelogical fantasy, he is not the forum.
> 
> Happy I could clear that up for you, good lad.



How is it an ideological fantasy? he doesnt accept advertising and the boards are still here, so not exactly a fantasy. I dont understand your objection. You are happy to come here for free, which is what the ed wants to happen. But you wont help fund a free site because the ed has an ideological fantasy that it should be free and funded by donations!!!! So if the ed gave up this fantasy and accepted adverts, and therefore wouldnt require posters to fund it, you would then be happy to donate I take it.

Could you please clarify, there's a good boy.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2011)

Gromit said:


> I shouldn't


So don't?

PS: Our hosting company doesn't want us to disclose our costs in public, which is why we don't post up details of donations received etc. However, if you PC (I have to keep myself from typing PM!) editor, he will happily give you a detailed run down and even a copy of the bank statement, if you are concerned.


----------



## grit (Aug 19, 2011)

1927 said:


> How is it an ideological fantasy? he doesnt accept advertising and the boards are still here, so not exactly a fantasy. I dont understand your objection. You are happy to come here for free, which is what the ed wants to happen. But you wont help fund a free site because the ed has an ideological fantasy that it should be free and funded by donations!!!! So if the ed gave up this fantasy and accepted adverts, and therefore wouldnt require posters to fund it, you would then be happy to donate I take it.
> 
> Could you please clarify, there's a good boy.



I wouldnt need to.... because he has adverts. I would make a point of clicking them/buying from them once in a while.

Crispy fair enough if thats the case now, when I asked before I was told I couldnt see the costs. I had asked because I thought I might be able to get a better deal


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2011)

Crispy said:


> So don't?



Ok I won't.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2011)

grit said:


> Crispy fair enough if thats the case now, when I asked before I was told I couldnt see the costs. I had asked because I thought I might be able to get a better deal



Sounds like the boards already have a better real than most. Which is why they don't flaunt the cost about. 

Once you're fully satisfied with the financial running you'll be happy to start donating of course? After giving them all the hassle of providing you with financial data to satisfy your paranoia etc.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2011)

Once again...


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2011)

krink said:


> There is no easier starting point than Style Wars.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETRa_tx9c2w



This post is a reminder to me, to try to watch this later on.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2011)

reminded me too! ta
got them lined up, first one amazing so far


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2011)

Banksy not happy about documentary.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2011/sep/03/banksy-accuses-channel-4-distortion


----------



## gavman (Sep 23, 2011)

fernhill heath said:


> that fucking tox bloke should be shot in the face. what the fuck did he keep on tagging that shit for. what a pain in the ass that was having his stupid tag all over the london railways


tagging is the mark of a cretin


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 23, 2011)

gavman said:


> tagging is the mark of a cretin


 
Bullshit, few things look finer than a well executed marker tag, though the best bit og graffiti ever has to be "The fanny lickin belt whippers" on a railway bridge in New Moston, Manchester in the early 80's.


----------



## gavman (Sep 23, 2011)

one in a million. the vast majority of tagging is revolting and makes for a shit environment for everyone except some teenage fucktards

anyway last thing i want to do is give this thread any legs so i'm out of here


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2011)

Right, so why bother posting your 'opinion' when you clearly have no interest or knowledge about the subject in question?


----------



## gavman (Sep 23, 2011)

ermm fuck you?

so it takes connoisseur to appreciate the beauty of marker pen scrawled on a bus stop?

or is it apparent to anyone with eyes there's a difference between some inadequate's willy waving and a genuine piece of street art?


----------



## gavman (Sep 23, 2011)

btw i was directed here as a response to my 'exit through the gift shop' thread


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 23, 2011)

fuck off


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 24, 2011)

i agree with gavman i think


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 24, 2011)

tagging is fucking wank.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2011)

la ressistance said:


> tagging is fucking wank.


 
Why?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 24, 2011)

Frances Lengel said:


> Why?



A 4 yr old boy can spray his name with a can... woooo impressive. Not,


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 24, 2011)

Gromit said:


> A 4 yr old boy can spray his name with a can... woooo impressive. Not,



A 4 year old boy can indeed spray his name, though I'd rather he used a pen coz there's always a danger that a toddler may get the nozzle the wrong way round an spray him(or her, don't forget a 4 year old girl can manipulate a can of hycote just as well, or perhaps you're some kind of chauvanist?) self in the face. The point is though, a decent tag takes practise, either you appreciate it or you don't, it doesn't matter either way, people are going to scribble on walls like it or not, I doubt it's intended to impress the likes of you - Personally, I think it's alright, a way of gaining the respect of one's peers that's completely on it's own terms, though, I must confess, I'd much rather see a return of the inane "soccer style" graffiti of the 70's and early 80's.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm with DJ Squelch.


----------



## gavman (Sep 26, 2011)

Frances Lengel said:


> Why?


perhaps someone is considering the feelings of the wider public at large who have to live in an shit oppressive environment, just so that one pathetic kid can see his name on a wall?
if people want to lobster their own surroundings, fine, graffiti your own bedroom, school books etc etc.
but to impose that on others, your fucking tag scrawled everywhere, is the act of a selfish fucktard


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2011)

It simply doesn't matt


gavman said:


> perhaps someone is considering the feelings of the wider public at large who have to live in an shit oppressive environment, just so that one pathetic kid can see his name on a wall?
> if people want to lobster their own surroundings, fine, graffiti your own bedroom, school books etc etc.
> but to impose that on others, your fucking tag scrawled everywhere, is the act of a selfish fucktard



It simply doesn't matter, how does graffiti render environments more  oppressive? It just doesn't.


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 26, 2011)

It looks shit to my eyes , of course it`s only an opinion but it is a majority one I imagine. It could be a chicken or egg situation but most of the places where tagging is everywhere usually seems to be litter strewn as well . I can see no circumstances where tagging improves an area , same cannot be said for graffiti .


----------



## gavman (Sep 26, 2011)

Frances Lengel said:


> It simply doesn't matt
> 
> It simply doesn't matter, how does graffiti render environments more oppressive? It just doesn't.


you've got your head in the sand. for most people a graffiti-strewn enviroment adds to feelings of insecurity and raises fear of crime.
how is that improving someone's environment?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 26, 2011)

Frances Lengel said:


> It simply doesn't matter, how does graffiti render environments more oppressive? It just doesn't.


So you wouldn't object to your home being tagged?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 26, 2011)

Maggot said:


> So you wouldn't object to your home being tagged?


 
Nah, someone wrote "Diced" on my door and it took me a good while to realise they wree trying to say "Dickhead".


----------



## gavman (Sep 26, 2011)

well you've just demonstrated how atypical your perspective is.
for the vast majority of people their environment wouldn't be perceived as improved by having 'dickhead' sprayed across their front door.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2011)

Writing 'dickhead' on someone's door is not tagging.

Also, Frances has not said that it improved his environment, has he? He just objected to your claim that graffiti creates an oppressive environment.


----------



## gavman (Sep 26, 2011)

what a muddled response. i didn't say his door was tagged. but i did suggest that for most people having 'dickhead' sprayed on your front door might be objectionable.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2011)

You also said-

"anyway last thing i want to do is give this thread any legs so i'm out of here"


----------

